# Hauntcon '09



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish there was something on the west coast - guess I'll have to dream and oogle over the pics everyone posts.


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

I am going too, my first one.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I have an electronic name tag that I'll bring along & wear.
If you see someone with one that reads "*Haunt Master*", that's me. Please come up & introduce yourself. Found that it works well in meeting others & Celbs too.


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a good idea for the name tag. Is anyone going to the Ball on Saturday Night?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Yep, I'll be there too.


----------

